# Feedees - your dreams and nightmares



## simon_squarepants (Jun 5, 2007)

I was reading in a newspaper the other day that a load of tourists were trapped in a cave for several hours after the woman ahead of them was so fat she got totally wedged in the exit and had to wait all that time to be rescued. Naturally I immediately thought of the feedees on here who would have similar problems lol, and how there is such an interesting balance between reality and fantasy going on here. After all, many feedees seem to enjoy the fantasy of getting too fat to do certain things - even too fat to walk - but I would have thought it unlikely that any of you would like the idea of going through what that woman did in that cave.

So my question to you feedees is, what are your dreams and nightmares about your weight gain? I'm not talking fantasies, I'm talking real life. What things really excite you about being fatter, and does anything scare you? Would you be horrified to break your mother's treasured furniture, or would you love that to happen? Do you enjoy getting less fit, or do you hate the thought of not being able to run anymore?

You get the idea - presumably you can be more inventive than that, but its really interesting seeing where you draw the line (because obviously most people would draw it at not being able to fit their current clothes lol)

Seeya!

Simon


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

I am not a feedee. I am a SSBBW who is ok with her size...for the most part. I say most part because all it takes is an instant like that, where I don't fit somewhere or something equally traumatic and embarrassing and I am left in tears wanting WLS. It's not fun to feel like a freak, at least for me, and I am a relatively confident woman so I can imagine how Earth-shattering it would be for someone in denial or someone who hated themselves. This is a thin world for the most part and fat people do not always fit into the game plan unfortunately.

Sorry if you only wanted feedee to answer to get yer rocks off or your socks off, but the reality is....shit like getting stuck in a cave, would make me never want to leave my house again until I had lost a lot of weight. Not saying anyone else feels that way, but I do.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for your reply - I don't mind that you're not a feedee!! I don't know if I made it clear enough that I wasn't saying that getting stuck in a cave would be at all exciting - personally it sounds horrific - but that it made me wonder where feedees in particular draw the line between something being exciting and being terrible.

And btw, yay for English SSBBWs!!


----------



## Emma (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't believe she got stuck in the actual exit. There was a bit she was advised that she couldn't fit through but wanted to try anyway and somehow got wedged in and stopped the people from getting out of that bit


----------



## Pookie (Jun 5, 2007)

Also not a feedee... but happy being my size and sure as hell not letting myself be deprived of anything I want.

But, If I was to gain weight, I would like my arms to fill out, I see women on here with cute round upper arms that are firm but squishy, whereas I always see my upper arms as just urgh and soggy.

But on the other hand I would hate to be immobile, I tore the ligaments in my foot when I was younger (non weight related accident) and I know my current weight stresses them as they are weak, and a few months back I fractured and damaged the ligaments again and I am stull nursing them. So I can imagine being another couple of stone would make mobilty very hard for me, I love my job and dont want to have to leave that.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 5, 2007)

simon_squarepants said:


> I was reading in a newspaper the other day that a load of tourists were trapped in a cave for several hours after the woman ahead of them was so fat she got totally wedged in the exit and had to wait all that time to be rescued. Naturally I immediately thought of the feedees on here who would have similar problems lol, and how there is such an interesting balance between reality and fantasy going on here. After all, many feedees seem to enjoy the fantasy of getting too fat to do certain things - even too fat to walk - but I would have thought it unlikely that any of you would like the idea of going through what that woman did in that cave.



Dude, what you don't seem to realize is that while you're there, presumably getting your jollies feeding that poor stuck woman in the cave, all the people trapped behind her are not getting their needs met - whether it be food, water or medical attention - and you'll be putting them in grave danger. 

Also as the woman becomes fatter she'll eventually push out the supporting walls, causing them to collapse and cause an avalanche, possibly killing everyone.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jun 5, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Dude, what you don't seem to realize is that while you're there, presumably getting your jollies feeding that poor stuck woman in the cave, all the people trapped behind her are not getting their needs met - whether it be food, water or medical attention - and you'll be putting them in grave danger.
> 
> Also as the woman becomes fatter she'll eventually push out the supporting walls, causing them to collapse and cause an avalanche, possibly killing everyone.



Ummm... ok.... not sure what that has to do with what I actually said, but thanks for sharing


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 5, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Dude, what you don't seem to realize is that while you're there, presumably getting your jollies feeding that poor stuck woman in the cave, all the people trapped behind her are not getting their needs met - whether it be food, water or medical attention - and you'll be putting them in grave danger.
> 
> Also as the woman becomes fatter she'll eventually push out the supporting walls, causing them to collapse and cause an avalanche, possibly killing everyone.



That's the best part, don't you see? Then you can go find a skinny chick who's into spelunking and start the process all over again!


----------



## krystalltuerme (Jun 6, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Dude, what you don't seem to realize is that while you're there, presumably getting your jollies feeding that poor stuck woman in the cave, all the people trapped behind her are not getting their needs met - whether it be food, water or medical attention - and you'll be putting them in grave danger.
> 
> Also as the woman becomes fatter she'll eventually push out the supporting walls, causing them to collapse and cause an avalanche, possibly killing everyone.



But wait...it's fat...it can't really push out stone walls. Wouldn't she just...like...elongate?

Too bad your sarcasm was lost on a few.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jun 6, 2007)

See this is what I don't understand about a board with a title like "Weight Board - Erotic Weight Gain and fantasy issues". That sort of implies to me that this is a board for people with those interests to discuss matters related to that topic. If I went onto the BHM board or the posts of BBWs I find unattractive and started making posts like "eww how can you like someone like that - that's disgusting!", it wouldn't be long before I'd be quite rightly booted off. And so I don't go on the BHM board, because I know there's nothing of interest to me there.

And yet for some reason its fine for anyone who doesn't agree with the concept of feederism to turn up on this board and say whatever they want.

I never even suggested that I wanted to fatten a woman up in that way - I quite clearly said that would be a BAD thing. But that's not the point. If you don't like this sort of thing, stay off the weight board - or at least threads that involve the word "feedee". Its hardly rocket science.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 6, 2007)

Simon, my post was meant very tongue in cheek/satirical (and so was my rep comment to you where I said I have an avalanche fetish) and despite the grim undertones I wasn't trying to kill the thread. I was mainly reacting to what BigBellySSBBW wrote:



BigBellySSBBW said:


> ....shit like getting stuck in a cave, would make me never want to leave my house again....


----------



## HugeFan (Jun 6, 2007)

I strongly second Simon's concern; at what point did we allow those interested in weight-gain and feederism, even as pure fantasy, to become marginalized on the _*Weight Board*_?

[It occurs to me that my comments aren't really directed at this thread alone, but at a number of posts/sentiments I've seen recently.]

I've been a frequent visiter to Dimensions and this forum (and it's different reincarnations) for almost a decade. I've never really been much of a poster, but I consider myself at least somewhat knowledgable when it comes to the size acceptance community, and our little subset thereof. It seems to me that there's been a growing undercurrent against all forms, perceived or otherwise, of feederism, which has spread to the very forum that introduced most of us, formally at least, to the topic.

At the same time, there are definitely some strong and active members of the community whose posting and involvement should keep its head above water. Ultimately, I see the criticisms and seemingly inappropriate choices of venue as just another example of the mind-numbing and painful trend of pretentious political-correctness that seems to have taken hold of the wider culture.

What makes it gallingly more hypocritical than usual is the way in which these very same critics (often correctly) paint the discrimination, misinformation, and pure ignorance of mainstream society viz-a-viz BBW/BHM, without realizing they're stepping into a very similar trap. 'I Demand Size Acceptance (as long as it's MY brand.)'

As has been pointed out, there is plenty of diversity and room on these forums for members not to have to poke their noses into topics that they see as distasteful. I won't go on the Fashions sub-forum and complain that there's too much talk about clothes, nor will I go in the West Coast Events section and flame that the Southeast is where it's at (though that's true); it's all about respect and common-sense.

Anyway, this probably merit's it's own thread, and postings by wiser minds than mine. And aren't you glad I don't post more--I apologize for the long-windedness.


----------



## philosobear (Jun 6, 2007)

come on guys, it was funny. I found it funny. Sarky comments don't need to stop a discussion. They only stop it if you choose to take offence. If you let people have their joke, the discussion can go on with no problem. I am massively turned on by weight gain and getting stuck in things, and I firmly believe that those of us who are should band together and show our strength by LETTING PEOPLE TAKE THE PISS! It's fine, what's wrong with it? Let it go by and the discussion can go on, all the better for an amusing intervention. 

I am going to try to develop an an avalance fetish...how cool is that?...total orgasmic wipeout! 

peace, reality, and many other things!

J.


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2007)

You know guys, he did ask a valied question and an interesting one. No need for the sarky answers, it puts others off answering.


----------



## HugeFan (Jun 7, 2007)

Let me say, after I finished my rant I realized it really had little to do with what had occurred in the thread. Looking at it, what triggered it was the use of sarcasm--but upon reflection, I think it was just comic/commentary....let me also be perfectly clear, I *love* sarcasm, and use sarcastic and sardonic remarks at least as bitingly and as often as anyone else on the planet (whether that's a positive thing....). The point is, at least for my comments, that I've seen and been involved with similar sarcastic remarks on the site that _weren't_ grounded in light heartedness and humour, but in fact actually reflected the posters views.

I tried to edit/clarify, but I know I didn't do a particularly good job. I also know that it's difficult at times for conversations or debates to evolve naturally in a thread-based virtual-world (though the alternatives in RL, media, etc don't seem to do much better for that matter.)

I meant what I originally said though.....I do honestly believe some of these issues are worth examining, discussing, addressing....I'm not sure how many members will have read this far into the thread, but I'm also not sure how to bump it into a more appropriate thread....I guess I'll see if anyone actually agrees with me....otherwise, the thread dies, and my rhetoric echoes off...won't be the first time, or the last


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 7, 2007)

Nobody was being a dick here. And nobody said 'feeders are bad.' Besides, the avalanche thing made me snort. 

And it is an interesting question. Does the reality shatter the fantasy?

I'd also like to hear opinions from feeders on this.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe we need to do like Wikipedia does with their

***Warning: Spoilers/Ending Details Ahead*** thing....

***Warning: Sarcasm/Intended Humor/General Asshattery ahead. Insert grain of salt.***


***Sarcasm ends here***

Live and let live, I say. I don't think sarky comments are necessarily detrimental to the discussion, especially if they're meant in good fun. Just ask for clarification before you jump all over someone.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Jun 7, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> [some removed]
> 
> And it is an interesting question. Does the reality shatter the fantasy?
> 
> I'd also like to hear opinions from feeders on this.




I do have these fantasies from time to time, but they usually get crowded out quite quickly by rational thinking. I definitely don't think I'd want to have this happen in real life (too fat to walk, etc). Sure, it might be great while you're horny, but once you come down, you still have to deal with the fact that your lover is someone who can't leave their bed. How much enjoyment can you get out of life when you've got to rely on the TV and reading material for all of your entertainment? That scores really low in the "spice of life" category.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 8, 2007)

If you weren't being sarcastic I'd be all for that sort of thing.


krystalltuerme said:


> Maybe we need to do like Wikipedia does with their
> 
> ***Warning: Spoilers/Ending Details Ahead*** thing....
> 
> ...


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jun 8, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Simon, my post was meant very tongue in cheek/satirical (and so was my rep comment to you where I said I have an avalanche fetish) and despite the grim undertones I wasn't trying to kill the thread. I was mainly reacting to what BigBellySSBBW wrote:



I humbly appologize - being British I normally have a very strong sense of sarcasm and dry wit, but in writing it can sometimes be rather hard to tell the difference between that and a serious comment. Also, I didn't see your comment about having an avalanche fetish lol.

So, having gone via a scenic route, lets get back to the original question because I'd still like to see what people think about this.

My personal feeling is that, although I get very excited at the thought of a woman gaining weight intentionally, feederism could only be a by-product of a much deeper relationship. I would only be interested in feeding someone I loved in more serious ways than simple physical attraction, and I would consider her gain as something of an expression of our commitment to each other I suppose. Now in the context of such a relationship, I certainly would not want to see my feedee become immobile, or so fat that life itself starts to become a struggle for her. It's one thing getting too big for rollercoasters or too unfit to climb some stairs without getting out of breath - these things would merely change certain details of her life - and quite another to make a life completely dominated by fat.

I asked the question because there is a definite line between reality and fantasy for me. In fantasy, I'd love to see some hot chick gain masses of weight until she's absolutely enormous and the biggest woman I've ever seen. In reality I know that wouldn't be practical or desirable really. So if there's a line for me, a feeder who doesn't have to gain anything, then presumably it must be even more marked for a feedee?

Thanks for keeping the thread going, everyone!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 8, 2007)

simon_squarepants said:


> <snipped>.......
> 
> So, having gone via a scenic route, lets get back to the original question because I'd still like to see what people think about this.
> 
> ...



Probably not so for all [feedees] but at least in my case it is true. It's a strange juxtaposion of values, like a multiple personality disorder. I don't want to be fatter but at the same time I want to get fatter. It makes no sense at all and it's been something that is very difficult to explain. I'm exhausted at the thought of even trying since it's something I have trouble understanding myself. 

I have an admiration for lots of different body types at times. It seems to me that each body type speaks a language all its own and sometimes I envy a certain type wishing I could communicate the same way. More bizarre ramblings from me, no extra charge.  I suspect this feeling is fairly common to most women in general but throw in a tendency towards erotic weight gain and you can have quite a mess going on.


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Probably not so for all [feedees] but at least in my case it is true. It's a strange juxtaposion of values, like a multiple personality disorder. I don't want to be fatter but at the same time I want to get fatter. It makes no sense at all and it's been something that is very difficult to explain. I'm exhausted at the thought of even trying since it's something I have trouble understanding myself.



Yah, what she said. I simultaneously want to lose 10-20 pounds, and gain 100-200...

-Ed


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 8, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Nobody was being a dick here. And nobody said 'feeders are bad.' Besides, the avalanche thing made me snort.
> 
> And it is an interesting question. Does the reality shatter the fantasy?
> 
> I'd also like to hear opinions from feeders on this.



i hate questions like this. "does the reality shatter the fantasy?" aka "what sort of trauma will it take for you sickos to be turned on by something normal?" you probably didn't mean it like that, but i personally get so tired of these hypothetical questions of feeders, like "would you feel guilty if...?" all fetishes should be practiced in healthy moderation that tries to balance will power and full-on lust, but that doesn't stop people from getting turned on by the less healthy things or wanting to discuss the fantasizing these highly unlikely scenarios on TEH internet.

to answer your question, no i would not enjoy it if my feedee girlfriend got stuck in a cave. it would be painful for her and embarassing, and possibly harmful to others. yes i would still be a feeder, and she would still be a feedee, and the chances of "erotic teasing" after the horrible encounter is over are excellent. but i would never ask her to do something so unsafe in the first place and seeing her in a scary situation like that would be agonizing for both parties.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 8, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i hate questions like this. "does the reality shatter the fantasy?" aka "what sort of trauma will it take for you sickos to be turned on by something normal?" you probably didn't mean it like that, but i personally get so tired of these hypothetical questions of feeders, like "would you feel guilty if...?" all fetishes should be practiced in healthy moderation that tries to balance will power and full-on lust, but that doesn't stop people from getting turned on by the less healthy things or wanting to discuss the fantasizing these highly unlikely scenarios on TEH internet.
> 
> to answer your question, no i would not enjoy it if my feedee girlfriend got stuck in a cave. it would be painful for her and embarassing, and possibly harmful to others. yes i would still be a feeder, and she would still be a feedee, and the chances of "erotic teasing" after the horrible encounter is over are excellent. but i would never ask her to do something so unsafe in the first place and seeing her in a scary situation like that would be agonizing for both parties.


 
Is that what I SAID? Jesus H. I was just asking a question, echoing what the OP said. I by no means think that feeders are sickos. I just wonder how fantasy and reality can sometimes blur. 

I may dig being smacked around, and I wonder sometimes how that would play out if someone just kicked my ass on the street. 

You may have not been taking your ire out on me, but you did quote me, so now we're at war. And I mean the nice kind of war. But still. WAR!  

And I know you realize I didn't mean it that way. It's tough because I'm sure 
you do get too many questions which have the undercurrent of "eew", but that's by no means what I meant. I think that "edgy" fantasies are interesting because they touch on so many taboos. Lord knows I have many of them myself. It's interesting to explore, and I certainly hope that at least on this board we can do so without anyone being called a sicko. 

And you know, if that happens, MORE WAR.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I
> 
> I may dig being smacked around, and I wonder sometimes how that would play out if someone just kicked my ass on the street.




It's totally different- you have no control when someone decides to kick your ass on the street. With a mutually consensual sexual relationship, it should be okay to say what you want- yet still set some boundaries. Trust plays into it too- a stranger beating your ass isn't so easily stopped by your "I don't like that" whereas your partner should. 

I don't know how much this crosses into the feeder fantasies- but your analogy is good for freaks like me


----------



## dodo (Jun 8, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Dude, what you don't seem to realize is that while you're there, presumably getting your jollies feeding that poor stuck woman in the cave, all the people trapped behind her are not getting their needs met - whether it be food, water or medical attention - and you'll be putting them in grave danger.
> 
> Also as the woman becomes fatter she'll eventually push out the supporting walls, causing them to collapse and cause an avalanche, possibly killing everyone.



Hold _on_ a second, my man. You are totally ignoring the concept of gravity. Circling asteroids plummeting from the normally docile Oort cloud are definitely going to come into play, finding themselves irresistably attracted to a densely packed humanity and punching holes in the Earth's crust with withering intensity. Magma chambers will open and, in true Charlie-and-the-Chocolate-Factory style, riders on the storm will be shoved into outer space on a lippety-lappety tongue of liquid rock.

I hardly think the jolly St. Bernard with its dandy brandy cask of revitalizing spirits will extract the distressed fat lady from this grim scenario. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2007)

dodo said:


> Circling asteroids plummeting from the normally docile Oort cloud



There's no asteroids in the Oort Cloud- you're thinking of comets.

Asteroids are in the asteroid belt, out beyond Mars. How that got its name I have no clue.


----------



## dodo (Jun 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> There's no asteroids in the Oort Cloud- you're thinking of comets.
> 
> Asteroids are in the asteroid belt, out beyond Mars. How that got its name I have no clue.



I'm thinking of the asteroid belt around Uranus.

But you'll buy a space-bound lippety-lappety tongue of liquid rock, won't you? Won't you?? With people on it?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 9, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Is that what I SAID? Jesus H. I was just asking a question, echoing what the OP said. I by no means think that feeders are sickos. I just wonder how fantasy and reality can sometimes blur.
> 
> I may dig being smacked around, and I wonder sometimes how that would play out if someone just kicked my ass on the street.
> 
> ...





don't worry, i know you didn't mean it that way. i just kinda took it to the extreme and patronized your question in my usual defensive-ass manner to illustrate the point that so many people here are like "feeders...would they do the right thing if situation x happened or only think about their dick." but yeah, fantasies kick reality's ass in the will power battle.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 9, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> don't worry, i know you didn't mean it that way. i just kinda took it to the extreme and patronized your question in my usual defensive-ass manner to illustrate the point that so many people here are like "feeders...would they do the right thing if situation x happened or only think about their dick." but yeah, fantasies kick reality's ass in the will power battle.



Well, I was also asking from a personal perspective because though not a feeder I have my own sexual fantasies that would be So Not Okay in real life. From time to time I wonder if they indicate something amiss in the old head, but for the most part I believe that ANY fantasy is ok. Well that and the fact that I've already accepted my own amiss head. Heh.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 9, 2007)

dodo said:


> I hardly think the jolly St. Bernard with its dandy brandy cask of revitalizing spirits will extract the distressed fat lady from this grim scenario. :doh:



Well, the St. Bernard's a secret feedee too - those are super creamy milkshakes in her/his high-tech refrigerated "brandy" flask, ya know? :eat2: 

Darn dog's too tubby and full to rescue anyone, at least for a while!  But her/his belly is getting so full and round and sexy, how can we help but notice!? :smitten:


----------



## Pookie (Jun 10, 2007)

My St Bernard was a skinny skinny dog, she hardly ate anything, we had to starter feeding her pasta instead of dog meal so she would eat her dinners. She was never plump, she was all boney when she sat on you.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Well, I was also asking from a personal perspective because though not a feeder I have my own sexual fantasies that would be So Not Okay in real life. From time to time I wonder if they indicate something amiss in the old head, but for the most part I believe that ANY fantasy is ok. Well that and the fact that I've already accepted my own amiss head. Heh.



see, at the end of the day i doubt any feeder wants a 1000 lb immobile chick even if it was hypothetically possible...it's nice to go outside and on dates and do stuff. plus our dicks aren't big enough to make it through all that jelly. but really, the whole appeal is the fantasy, my girl being bigger than your girl. if women could get up to 1000 lbs in real life, we'd want them at 2000. the hot part is the idea of extremes...like a female getting so big she gets stuck in a cave. of course we don't think through how we plan on calling an excavation crew...we've already came by then and now we want to cuddle and maybe watch a movie on tnt. the difficulty doesn't arouse us, it's the idea that she's so dedicated to a hot fantasy that she'd get to a point where it's interrupting her real life. that's a whole new kind of horny.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 10, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> see, at the end of the day i doubt any feeder wants a 1000 lb immobile chick even if it was hypothetically possible...it's nice to go outside and on dates and do stuff. plus our dicks aren't big enough to make it through all that jelly. but really, the whole appeal is the fantasy, my girl being bigger than your girl. if women could get up to 1000 lbs in real life, we'd want them at 2000. the hot part is the idea of extremes...like a female getting so big she gets stuck in a cave. of course we don't think through how we plan on calling an excavation crew...we've already came by then and now we want to cuddle and maybe watch a movie on tnt. the difficulty doesn't arouse us, it's the idea that she's so dedicated to a hot fantasy that she'd get to a point where it's interrupting her real life. that's a whole new kind of horny.




I can completely relate to that...being married to who I am married to. Now that he has experience with a ssbbw and the issues that come with it....he realised how different reality is from fantasy. At the same time it makes the fantasy hotter is some ways realising it is nearly forbidden since I wouldn't be able to work or care for myself....you know forbidden things taste and feel better.

I know I'm not expressing myself well, and I'm only telling it from a different perspective, I'm the girl who hears her guy moan when she talks about wanting ice cream no matter how much it ruins her diet.....after all is said and done, he doesn't want me any bigger, no do I want to gain, but during a hot 20 minutes, anything goes in the fantasy realm.

Am I making any sense? lol.

ETA: I'm not against people gaining weight if they want to, I only mention diet cos I'm not mobile enough for my tastes....now had Mike and I met when I was a mere 250lbs my whole reality would be completely different. (at 250, I woulda been 100% feedee, but I'm all maxed out)


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 12, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I can completely relate to that...being married to who I am married to. Now that he has experience with a ssbbw and the issues that come with it....he realised how different reality is from fantasy. At the same time it makes the fantasy hotter is some ways realising it is nearly forbidden since I wouldn't be able to work or care for myself....you know forbidden things taste and feel better.
> 
> I know I'm not expressing myself well, and I'm only telling it from a different perspective, I'm the girl who hears her guy moan when she talks about wanting ice cream no matter how much it ruins her diet.....after all is said and done, he doesn't want me any bigger, no do I want to gain, but during a hot 20 minutes, anything goes in the fantasy realm.
> 
> ...



not only do you make sense, you've given away the secret key to successful and healthy feederism: use fantasy as much as possible even when you have reality at your disposal.


----------

